# Top Ten Greatest Musicians of the Past 100 Years



## tempotempo

Hi There TC! I have been reading your forums for quite a while now. I enjoy the lists you have compiled for composers, but I think it would be interesting to compile a list of greatest musicians. For this, I am only putting musicians from the past 100 years. Here is my list:

1. Vladimir Horowitz (Piano)
2. Mstislav Rostropovich (Cello)
3. Glenn Gould (Piano)
4. Jascha Heifetz (Violin)
5. James Galway (Flute)
6. Pierre Fournier (Cello)
7. Sergei Rachmaninoff (Piano)
8. Dennis Brain (Horn)
9. David Oistrakh (Violin)
10. Jack Brymer (Clarinet)

I'm interested to hear your opinions on my list and to make your own personalized list!


----------



## Webernite

Are we excluding conductors and composers?


----------



## Webernite

1. Sviatoslav Richter (piano)
2. Glenn Gould (piano)
3. Vladimir Horowitz (piano)
4. Artur Schnabel (piano)
5. Charles Rosen (writer/piano)
6. Jascha Heifetz (violin)
7. Josef Hofmann (piano)
8. Artur Rubinstein (piano)
9. Emil Gilels (piano)
10. Claudio Arrau (piano)

I like piano.


----------



## tempotempo

Webernite said:


> Are we excluding conductors and composers?


Not all composers, or conductors. But I'd rather a list where there fame was brought from their great instrumental playing. For example, I'd rather my see a list of great pianists with Mozart, Beethoven, etc.


----------



## tempotempo

tempotempo said:


> Not all composers, or conductors. But I'd rather a list where there fame was brought from their great instrumental playing. For example, I'd rather my see a list of great pianists with Mozart, Beethoven, etc.


I'd rather NOT see a list...sorry for the typo


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Webernite said:


> Are we excluding conductors and composers?


... and vocalists?!?

Maybe based on your apparent intentions, you're looking for "Greatest Classical Music Instrumentalists of the Last 100 Years."


----------



## mleghorn

Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau definitely belongs in that list. Also, Itzhak Perlman.


----------



## mleghorn

Enesco was an amazingly gifted musician. He was an accomplished violinist and pianist, as well as a conductor and composer.


----------



## tempotempo

Chi_townPhilly said:


> ... and vocalists?!?
> 
> Maybe based on your apparent intentions, you're looking for "Greatest Classical Music Instrumentalists of the Last 100 Years."


Vocalists are fine to put in, I just don't personally know many vocalists


----------



## MaestroViolinist

1. Maxim Vengerov - Violinist
2. Vladimir Spivakov - Violinist
3. Itzhak Perlman - Violinist
4. Anne-Sophie Mutter - Violinist
5. Janine Jansen - Violinist
6. Isaac Stern - Violinist
7. David Oistrakh - Violinist 
8. Hilary Hahn - Violinist
9. Jacqueline Du Pre - Cellist (did I spell her name right?)
10. Jascha Heifetz - Violin 

Er, I don't know, that's all I can think of! I can't think of 10... Though there is a very good violist and singer, but I can't think of there names. I think the singer died of um, was it throat cancer? I'm not sure now.

Edit: I've added a couple more now.


----------



## Jaws

You missed Leon Goossens and Neil Black.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Jaws said:


> You missed Leon Goossens and Neil Black.


Never heard of them...


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

*Limiting it to instrumentalists-*

- and in no particular order:

Jascha Heifetz, violin
Josef Hofmann, piano
Jacqueline du Pré, cello
Artur Schnabel, piano
David Oistrakh, violin
Barry Tuckwell, horn
Martha Argerich, piano
Adolph Herseth, trumpet [Long-time principal trumpet for the Chicago Symphony Orchestra]
Anshel Brusilow, violin [Concertmaster during the halcyon days of The Philadelphia Orchestra]
Joseph de Pasquale, viola [Principal viola- first with the Koussevitzky-led Boston Symphony Orchestra, and later with The Philadelphia Orchestra]

They also serve who play in ensembles!


----------



## Jaws

MaestroViolinist said:


> Never heard of them...


Do you know which instrument Dennis Brain played? How about Heinz Holliger? Leon Goossens and Neil Black are both very famous players, but which instrument? Neil Black is very well known about in Japan.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Jaws said:


> Do you know which instrument Dennis Brain played? How about Heinz Holliger? Leon Goossens and Neil Black are both very famous players, but which instrument? Neil Black is very well known about in Japan.


Aha! That is why I've never heard of them, they're Oboists, I've never really listened much to oboes.


----------



## Jaws

Dennis Brain wasn't an oboist.


----------

